# Hit and Run??



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 18, 2002)

I am not sure if this has ever been posted here, I posted it in one of my yahoo clubs a while back but still want some more feedback. 

Imagine this: You're attacked for whatever reason, you defend yourself and now your standing there looking at the unconcious man that just attacked you, you look around, no-one is there. Do you call the police and/or ambulance, file a report etc. etc.? OR do you simply leave the unconcious heap that was your attacker where it is and walk away? Why? :shrug:


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 18, 2002)

Get to a safe place, away from the person that attacked you and phone the police.  Explain to the police that you were attacked and that you had to defend yourself and where exactly it occured.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Get to a safe place, away from the person that attacked you and phone the police.  Explain to the police that you were attacked and that you had to defend yourself and where exactly it occured. *




Ok sounds good... side question, do you go back to the scene of the incident and wait there for the police to show up, or do you just tell them where it happend, and that the person that attacked you might be injured and need medical assistance.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 18, 2002)

My instructor jokingly advises, "Kill all the witnesses and get the
hell out of there".  We're advised a lot by doing the ol' "I DON'T 
WANT ANY TROUBLE" so all can hear (if witnesses present) and
even doing techniques going "no don't hurt me, get away, leave
me alone" as loud as you can, so those present can attest that
you didn't want trouble.  He says he's heard of too many times
where a martial artist gets sued by his attacker, or goes to jail
for assault because you did TOO much to defend yourself.  The
prosecutor will say "you know X style, you should have known
when to stop".  I'll basically get the hell out of there and if
I get caught up to later, it'll be good to say "I was SO SCARED!"


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 18, 2002)

I myslef was waitingfor someone to say that because... well i didnt want to be the only person on the board to say that. These days anybody can sue anybody for anything; often times even if they are the ones at fault for the incident(s), and that makes it hard for me to stay There are exceptions. If there are alot of people areound and he takes a big swing and all it takes is a single knock to the jaw i might stay, but if someone were to pull a knife or try to hit me with a bottle or something to that effect the reaction would be much different, and just based on the fact that he came at me with a weapon would almost gurantee i would at least break a limb so he couldnt try it again. I'd run because i would likely be arrested, and sued, i would lose money just based on having to get a lawyer. I'm leaving if possible. :soapbox:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 18, 2002)

Depending on the circumstance I would probably wait.  I would also take into factor what anybody happening on the scene would think or do, and whether or not he would have some who could come along and start a new scuffle.  If I had to leave I would go to a payphone and call the police, and say what happened.  If the guy attacked with a weapon I would make sure not to touch it and I would definitely leave and use a pay phone to call the police.  If I thought the guy was seriuosly hurt I would call the police form a safe phone and call my lawyer next.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 20, 2002)

Okay, then allow me to change the scenario just a bit.
You get attacked, and there's some people around.  
While your giving this guy a whirlwind of elbows,
fists, kicks rakes across the face, etc. ... one of the
bystanders yells, "OKAY!!! Enough is enough, you're
gonna kill him!!!! Stop!!!"    Stay, or Run?


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 20, 2002)

Down at the ridout tavern one night. In the parking lot after a guy I know gets jumped. He beats the living hell out of the attacker. Way beyond self defence because we had to pull him off. He borrows a cell phone. Calls the cops and says he was just assaulted and wants to press charges. Then he goes back into the bar and gets a fork. Comes out and sticks it in the guys hand. The cops show and the guys says he was in fear for his life because the guy has something in his hand that looked like a knife. The cops haul this guy away and he gets charged while the guy who beat him up ends up going to court to testify as a defendant and witness!

Too much.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 20, 2002)

Using your scenario, Gou, then one of two things, relative
to him being a defendent could have happened:
    1) he went to jail for x amount of time
    2) he was found innocent and set free.  free to pay his now
        hefty legal bill.

What would've happened had he just ran off?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 20, 2002)

Is the Ridout still open, I thought that place wold be condemned by now.  The last time I was there, there was a fight and that was about 5 yrs ago.  I guess some palces never change.

That leads me to my point.  I guess whether a person stays or goes would possibly depend on the establishment they are at.  Some place it wold just be better to get out of there ASAP.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 22, 2002)

After the fatal shooting and the stabbing I stopped going. I don't need that crud in my life anymore.


----------



## Chiduce (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nate_Hoopes _
> *I am not sure if this has ever been posted here, I posted it in one of my yahoo clubs a while back but still want some more feedback.
> 
> Imagine this: You're attacked for whatever reason, you defend yourself and now your standing there looking at the unconcious man that just attacked you, you look around, no-one is there. Do you call the police and/or ambulance, file a report etc. etc.? OR do you simply leave the unconcious heap that was your attacker where it is and walk away? Why? :shrug: *


 After  the attacker is left there on the deck and needing medical attention; I would call emergency services to report an accident. Then place a call to the police as a concerned citizen about this guy lying on the street who was left to drown his his own liquids. Gosh, Just Nobody Cares! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Sandor (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nate_Hoopes _
> * ...Imagine this: You're attacked for whatever reason, you defend yourself and now your standing there looking at the unconcious man that just attacked you, you look around, no-one is there. Do you call the police and/or ambulance, file a report etc. etc.? OR do you simply leave the unconcious heap that was your attacker where it is and walk away? Why? :shrug: *




The class clown in me makes me want to say take his wallet... yuk yuk yuk :rofl:


but to be serious for a sec I would like to say that calling the cops or at the least writing up some sort of incident report would be the best course of action. One time when I was bouncing I threw a guy out a little harder than I should have. When he came to, he still was in fight or flight mode and ran as if I were trying to kill him. He was so desperate to escape the property that he lost a shoe in the process of running off. The other bouncers all kind of laughed as that happened, admittedly so did I.

Anyway, the situation wasn't funny the next day when I arrived at work to find 12 cops dressed in riot gear there to take me in for strong arm robbery. The guy ran straight to the police station and filed charges stating that I had beaten him for his wallet and taken his shoe. The police found the shoe in the dumpster and were waiting for me. None of us had filed an incident report. The club manager who worked the night before had gone on vacation and nobody knew what he did with the evenings surveilance video. I was screwed.

For two weeks I had to sweat it out. The club's lawyers and the detective in charge (who had promised to close the club with my conviction) were battling it out and nobody could get in touch with the manager on vacation. It was ugly.

The manager came back from vacation and produced tapes he left in his car for two weeks in the Florida sun. They were horrible but did reveal enough to get me off the hook. 

So, my advice is to go to the police. Especially if you were really the victim and before the other guy has the chance. Cops love it when a civilian takes out a perp and will more than likely be willing to listen to your side if you go to them versus them finding you.

If all else fails and they ask you how he became unconcious tell them 'he slipped and fell'. Its not like the policeman you tell that to never used that excuse 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Chiduce (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That was pretty good! Though on the serious tip, the guy would be lucky that some concerned citizen called at all. His intention was to leave me for dead on the streets, with nobody there to help. In our school, we train as the mind of the attacker and consider his/her actions after the violent assualt. His/ Her typical scenerio would be to go on to the favorite night spot to brag among the guys how he/she jacked this guy for all he had and have a few laughs and drinks to celebrate success. I surely would not have been his/her first victim and probably not the last. That is why the concerned citizen would make the call. He/She would more than likely be wanted for a similar charge! The call would kill 2 birds with one stone. His life would probably be saved and the good guys would get their man/woman.  I will close with this observation; Attackers love control of their pray; Love to see you beg and cry; Love to hear and see you plead for your life; and Love to fatally injure you with no remorse what so ever! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## brianbarton (Jan 24, 2002)

It is always difficult to say what you would do in a real situation.  First I would hope that I was able to defend myself properly.

With that said if someone tried to punch me and I stopped their attack and retaliated causing them to be knocked out without any witnesses I would certainly think about calling the police.

I don't think I would run away though.

I live in the United Kingdom and the threat of getting sued by your attacker, although still real, is not so likely.

I once heard a story of someone (in UK) who cemented broken glass into the top of their wall.  A burgler tried to scale this wall, obviously to find some goodies in the persons house.  Unfortunately or perhaps fortunately he found the owners goodies lovingly cemented into the top of their wall.

He took the wall's owners to court and won.

Make your own mind up who is right and who is wrong.  I am on the side of the owner of the wall.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Jan 24, 2002)

If something like this happened to me, I'd consider the following order of events:

- render first aid, if necessary;
- call an ambulance;
- call a lawyer and tell him what happened and that I'll be calling the cops next.  Tell him I'll call him from the police station;
- call the cops and follow the lawyer's advice from above.

But out loud I'd probably kick him in the head once more and run like hell 

Pierre


----------



## Jim M (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd rather tell my story to the cops first.  I also wouldn't go anywhere if there was a weapon involved since those things have a habit of disappearing if not watched.

Jim


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, I say after you lay the beat down you SHOULD take his wallet. After all, I don't fight for free.


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jan 24, 2002)

Not a Bad idea, heck he should at least pay for the 12 pack youll have to buy to settle your nerves.


----------

